# mbuna hap tank mixture



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

yellow labs, rusties, copadichromis borleyi, what type of rock set up is good? I was thinking half the tank bare just substrate and the other half rocks with lots of hiding places half the height of the tank.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

those are relatively peacful species so unless the tank is fairly small, it probably won't matter much.

In order to give more of a suggestion, I would need to know the size of the tank (measurements not just gallons) and the stock you intend to keep including numbers of each (include other tank mates if applicable, not just cichlids).


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

I was thinking 10 juveniles of each species to start and get rid of excess males as they mature. It will be a standard 55 gallon 4ft by 1 ft by ? how tall is this thing? Thats the footprint anyhow...


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

ok, I would make a rock pile off to one side. Make it go about 1/2 the width of the tank and at least 2/3's as tall. Make sure that the fish can swim in, out, around, over, and maybe under the pile. essentially make it into a bee hive type thing with lots of caves. Then on the complete opposite side of the tank put some plants in the back corner making a C shape with the open part of the C angled away from the corner. Place some random rocks in the open area to make it more natural looking and enjoy. I would also use sand as your substrate...your fish will thank you.

The important thing is that you are happy with how it looks. You may end up rearranging it several times before you get it the way you want it.

I should note that I would never recommend putting that many adult fish in a 55. You will be able to get away with that many juvies as long as the filtration is adequate, but you will want to remove about 1/2 if them once they grow up.

Another note that is probably more on topic. Since they are juvies, they won't care if it is really rocky or mostly open. Once they get bigger the mbuna will want the caves and the haps will want more open water. I have a trio of C. borleyi kandango and they like to swim in and out of my rock pile, but they definately like the open area too.

Bottom line...don't worry about the setup unless the fish are having a problem.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I recently removed a Copadichromis borleyi from my 180 gallon and put him in a 55 gallon because of aggression issues. He hates the 55 and barely has room to turn around. The C. borleyis get fairly large. I'm going to have find him a new home.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, thanks, I may have to rethink the number of Copadichromis borleyi or perhaps get a 75 instead


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Get the 75. Much better size for Africans.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

too late, thanks for the advice about getting a 75 but I've committed to a 55 by buying a stand. I will not get copadichromis borleyi, two species max and just 8 or each and then get rid of problem fish.

Thank you alll for preventing a novice making mistakes :thumb:


----------

